# DD-WRT more powerful than ever!



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 8, 2008)

ddwrt 2.4 brings new features and funtionality. i suggest you upgrade now!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

openWRT is alot more "powerfull" even whiterussian

 whiterussian + X-Wrt


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

im still waiting for full support of the gigabit switch on my wrt600n. it's sitting in my closet until they get it figured out. all my other routers are using v24 currently.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 8, 2008)

do you think they will ever fix ipkg?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> openWRT is alot more "powerfull" even whiterussian
> 
> whiterussian + X-Wrt



openwrt only runs on certain routers. most only being the wireless g routers that are broadcom based only.

dd-wrt supports almost every half way decent wlan ic out. it supports wireless a, g, and n. and is contantly being developed to run on more and more equipment. it can even be run on a computer with multiple ethernet and wireless cards as well as WISP rap/router boards with multiple radios.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a Netgear WNDR3300 and I wanted to know how I could put the ddwrt firmware on (I check the supported hardware list and it is there)



> WNDR3300 	 ? 		 Broadcom4704@240 	 16 	 4 	 Broadcom 	 a/b/g/n 	 - 	 1 	 1 	 1 WAN, 4 LAN 	 ? 	 - 	 v.24 rc7 - build 9333 	 ?


----------



## richardsmth (Jun 9, 2008)

Well….there are many ways of getting to a solution…may be the one you say is not the most appropriate one….but whatever….;-)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have a Netgear WNDR3300 and I wanted to know how I could put the ddwrt firmware on (I check the supported hardware list and it is there)



DL both the micro and the possibly the regular version of v24 either for your router or the generic form dd-wrt's site. 

then go into your router and go to the update firmware page. 

YOU MUST DO THIS WITH A WIRED CONNECTION!

hit browse and find the micro build of v24 and let the router update to it.

wait a few minutes and log back into the router. you should now see dd-wrt on the router. if not hard reset your router for 10 sec.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 9, 2008)

Much thanks.  Is there and advantage of the micro version over the regular version, or is the micro version just easier to install?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

micro version is smaller and therefor fits in 2mb of flash space, some newer routers have only 2mb of flash space [industrys attempt to point out that people in general are not intelgent]

it got smaller by removeing a bunch of things, it works,... if you only have 2mb of flash space i suggest useing it, else use a normal release

omg need ipkg


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware

i think openWRT might actually support more, which would make alot of sense considering what goes on behind the scenes with the developers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware



wheres support for my wrt600n?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 9, 2008)

https://dev.openwrt.org/wiki/platforms here

hopeing for X-Wrt for kamikaze to get better, im sure it will eventually, till then DD-WRT is prolly the way to go


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2008)

dead link


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried DD-WRT for my WRT300N and it made it run like a dog. Connections I used to have that wouldn't get below 243mbps and an excellent signal turned into a good to low signal with ~100mbps. I got frustrated with it and went back to the stock firmware, but that was a few months ago.. maybe with the new revision it might be worth a try again.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 11, 2008)

oh hey its you again!  man, WRT300n, omfg if you wanna spend some real money and get something that is worth every single cent of your money and can support any wifi that exists and will ever exist [so long as they make mini pci cards for it] get an avila gateworks router, they are the king of openWRT

 by wifi i mean like, A, B, G, N or whatever the future holds.


----------

